# Building my UDS Smoker...



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

This weekend I FINALLY got started on building my UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker) smoker. 

Don't have pics to share yet, but will take some this week to post up. 

Acquired a nice clean barrel from a friend in construction. It seemed to be unlined, but had some sort of a gold-ish colored varnish in the barrel to keep the original contents (joint compound) from sticking in the barrel. It was very clean inside and out and had a lid (no bung), so I was able to cut some custom exhaust pipe holes. 

Over the weekend we burned the paint and interior varnish off the barrel. I cut my air holes before the burn-out to help with high-heat burning. Took 3 days, 8 broken up pallets, 3 large bags of cheap charcoal, and 2 bottles of Vodka to get it all burned off/out, but we look good to go now. It was still smoldering Sunday afternoon, so Monday after work I went by and picked up the drum to go wash it out at the carwash. Then I pulled out the sander and wire wheel to prep the outside for paint. 

We accomplished a sweet coal basket build thanks to my friend's welding abilities. Used 2 pieces of 12 x 24 expanded metal and 1 small weber grill grate (thick one). Welded it all up with some 3" legs. Turned out very sturdy and should last for years to come.

Now I have to drill my holes for the food rack and temp gauges, add my handles, a shelf, and exhaust on the lid. Then I can paint it all up and fire up the UDS for some good-times and great BBQ. I expect to do a practice run with a beer butt chicken and then try my luck at a couple pork butts for pulled pork sandwiches. Will get some pics up soon. This thing is a lot of fun to build. 

Total cost so far is about $50 for all the parts. I think I have more $$ in Vodka and charcoal for the burn-out party than I do in the actual materials for the UDS itself.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

*pics*

Here are a couple pics I took last night w/ my phone.
I still plan to add some wheels to the base to get it off the ground and maybe a Weber 22.5" grill dome top for added cooking area, but for now I'm going to try it out like this to see how I like it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

looks great! and the price is right. Keep me posted on how well it works, but everything I have read says its goood!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks good Kent!


----------

